# Posterior Cruciate Ligament Tear



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

I have a torn posterior cruciate ligament.

Anyone here had the same injury? I am likely getting surgery but I am wondering if anyone here has any comments on this type of injury.


----------



## ak57 (Jun 7, 2011)

That blows man. I tore my ACL 2 months ago, had surgery 4 weeks ago. I'd imagine the recovery timeline is similar to ACL reconstruction.. I'm not going to be back on the bike until 3 months post surgery, and no serious mountain biking until 5-6 months post surgery. (That's how long it takes the ligament grafts to heal).

How did you tear it?


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

5-6 months of no 'serious' riding! This might make me cry.

I torn the ligament in a big crash at Whistler in August of 2009. I was checked out by a doctor and told I had broke a bursa sack and had my knee drained of fluid a week or two after. My knee didn't feel right after that (it was weak and always a little swollen). Suddenly in March of this year my knee started aching and swelled up like a balloon. I had my knee re-assessed and turns out I have a torn PCL (complete), partly torn MCL and a badly torn meniscus. My knee is a mess.

I captured the wipeout on video.......sad dramatic soundtrack for my poor, poor knee.


----------



## ak57 (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, that's sweet you caught it on video. Did you get that lovely popping/tearing feeling when it happened? I remember that really distinctly. 

Yeah 5-6 months sucks. I mean you can ride earlier, I could probably go out for a 10 mile ride right now (I'm doing stationary twice a day, just spinning for 10 mins) but I don't want to risk it. My brother had ACL surgery 2 months before I did, and is back on his road bike now.


----------



## rugger (Jul 26, 2006)

I tore my pcl and mcl skiing and the sports doc gave me the option of getting it fixed or rehab and getting it fixed later if it still was giving out. i stayed off the bike for a couple of weeks after the initial injury and then rehabbed for six weeks. never had surgery. it never hurts or bothers me while cycling but will occasionally give out while i am doing a sport that needs lateral movement like skiing or rugby. Going on five years.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I ruptured my pcl, my lateral collateral ligament, my iliac tibial ligament, partial tear of my meniscus had surgery. I got off crutches around Jan and was riding my mtn bike around may. I can ride up to 10 to 12 miles with a little stiffness in the knee. My quad muscle is starting to get stronger. Also during this time I also rehabed a broken verterbrae and crushed disc along with 3 broken rear ribs so I am sure your riding will be good once you are allowed to ride just remember to attend physical theraphy and work hard and rest it as much as pt tells you.

good luck


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you for all the relies to this thread. It has given me a good idea of the recovery time after surgery.

I wish all of you the best.

Stay Healthy.


----------

